# DNS checking services



## fonz (Aug 10, 2013)

There are plenty of online and offline DNS verification services around. I'm sharing some that I found and occasionally (or more often) use, but feel free to add to the list. If there is sufficient interest I might even make this a sticky.

intoDNS
DNSCheck
My DNS Check
Pingability
DNSsy
Webdnstools


----------



## J65nko (Aug 10, 2013)

I always use http://www.squish.net/dnscheck/v1.html There is also a new version at http://dns.squish.net


----------



## rghq (Aug 11, 2013)

Would like to add:

http://www.mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx

As the name says maybe bit more related to MX records


----------

